# Constructivist and Emotivist



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Constructivist and emotivist - Wikisocion

Can someone please explain this dichotomy in a different way? In a way which may help me to understand it a little better.

The only thing which kind of sways me is the description of emotional anchors supporting emotions and the emotional hooks explanation, as in relishing a single scene from a movie or book for the emotion it brings me


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Perhaps this would be a good simplified definition - "does it matter more to you what people say or how they say it?" 

Or this - "do you expect sympathy or practical advice?" 

It matters more to me how people say it, but I feel completely awkward just giving sympathy to people in distress rather than analysis, and more importantly, constructive advice, so I don't know. 

Regardless, my two cents about the Reinin dichotomies is that they may be mildly correlated with type, but not of any importance or basis of Model A, quadras, or information elements. I'd wager they were thought up in the Soviet Union at a time where non-Freudian-esque psychology and research (western) wasn't available to them. There are much more useful and proven dichotomies as far as psychological typology goes, like the ones in Big Five, or N vs T, and F vs T in Jungian typology. Though the latter in socionics isn't entirely a dichotomy, unless defined by which is in the ego of an individual.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't take renin or socionics this seriously


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Don't take renin or socionics this seriously


Because...?


----------

